# is a colonoscopy neccasary?



## gnome (Jul 12, 2002)

hi all,i have had all the tests done apart from a colonoscopy, the last time i saw my doctor was about a year ago and he said the only thing left to do was have a colonoscopy. i am now (once again) getting sick of this ibs and are thinking of going and getting it done.i was wondering if is worth doing as i know i have ibs and i don't see the point of going through all that discomfort for them to tell me that i have ibs.Is it likly they might find something that they can cure? i arnt too fimilar with what the are exactly looking for, so any help on this matter would be much appreciated.thanks all


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes, i think it is necessary. If for no other reason, but to have the official dx of ibs. Plus a colonoscopy can see much more detail than any other test. And believe me, I had one at the end of August this year and I felt NOTHING! It's wonderful-you wake up relieved that it's done and wonder what all the fuss was about. Just get it done-make sure you're not missed dx. Let me know what you decide.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Well yes it's a pain in the a** those colonoscopys but so very necessary for a lot of reasons. The biggest one of all is to detect the onset of colon cancer.Regardless of heredity and most definately if one heredity makes you a candidate for the problem by way of your genetic predisposition.My husband just recently had a colonoscopy that revealed a tiny polyp. Even after the colonoscopy the gastroenterologist told us that the polyp did not look all that significant and it was his guess that it was benign.NOT!The pathology report came back with a pre cancer result.We are now seeing another gastroenterologist because we felt that while the previous gastro man was a very very nice person, that he simply did not have enough Doctor wisdom for our problems.I also just got a communication from a friend who is going in for colon cancer surgery.Big surprise to everyone.He's a big strong outdoorsey active person who had followed a good diet and the whole healthy life for years.Just goes to show you that these diseases are equal opportunity illnesses.So get the colonoscopy.They give you nice sleepy time meds so it will probably not be too bad and kick back and rest when it's done and then you will be clear to investigate other possibilities for your intestinal problems once the scary stuff is ruled out.I can not stress enough the necesity for colonoscopys.Take Care and be well.Kamie


----------



## chronicallyme (Aug 30, 2001)

I just had my colonoscopy last week and no one's a bigger baby than me! They gave me diprovan so I slept through it very well. It IS necessary as they found a small polyp that was precancerous. I have to go back again in 3 years. But think about how much better is is to have something like that out of you. It's a horrible prep, but well worth it! Go for it!


----------



## Trixyinaz (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes, I think it is necessary. And, I know you all are going to think I am nuts, my I like getting a colonscopy (aside from the day before prepping) because they knock you out - I just love that feeling.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

My colonoscopy was not the worse thing to happen to me this year. Your mind play of it will be much worse than the real McCoy! Imaginations rule!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Agree with all of the above. Yes, like the Nike ads say>>>>>>>>> "Just Do It."You will be happy that you did. Removes any doubts and they also do biopsies to check for other things that may cause similar symptoms. BQ


----------



## gnome (Jul 12, 2002)

thanks heaps for your support,i think i will have it done, but not for a few months as this isn't a good time of year for me.i guess it can't be too bad, and if it can make life a little better than what i have i got to lose.thanks again for your comments.p.sfor the english people out there, GO AUSSIES (cricket)


----------

